# Lowering Tupperdor Temperature



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all,

Due to another ridiculously high heatwave here in Kitchener, my poor 7L Klip-It tupperdor is sitting at like 85F according to my hygrometer right now despite being at 65% RH. 

Now I know 85F is insanely hot for my tupperdor and my sticks and I need to cool it down. Worst of all, I live in an apartment with no A/C as I've said before.

So based on the advice from one of the BOTL here, I was thinking of grabbing a Coleman cooler and a few of those Rubbermaid blue ice block thingies and putting my tupperdor in the cooler with the ice blocks (once I freeze them) to try and cool it down. 

Would that work?? And if so, do I just toss the ice blocks (once they freeze) into the cooler with my tupperdor as they are?? Or should I put the ice blocks in a Ziploc bag or anything once they've frozen to prevent a mess when they eventually thaw out and melt.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

It's better to put the ice blocks in a ziplock bag, and if you have space inside the cooler, put the ice packs in a bowl to collect condensate.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been having the same issue in my tupperdor and humidors. My wine cooler and trays come in today. So hopefully my mid next week I'll transfer everything over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

So the idea will work though??

Would I need to put the ziplocks with the ice packs/ziplocks with the ice packs in a bowl of I have room right beside my Tupperdor?? 

Or would anywhere in the cooler do the trick??


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Anywhere in the cooler should do the trick. Make sure the cooler has a good seal otherwise it won't keep the cold air inside.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

talisker10 said:


> Anywhere in the cooler should do the trick. Make sure the cooler has a good seal otherwise it won't keep the cold air inside.


Oh ok cool.

And do I need to worry about crumpling up a bunch of newspapers inside the cooler and leaving them in there outside for a day or so to get rid of that new cooler plastic smell.

As that's what I did with my Klip-It container before putting my Spanish cedar trays in, seasoning them, and making my tupperdor.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I washed mine out with some DW and called it a day. I through some broken up cigar boxes in there to add the cedar aroma and functionality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Oh ok cool.
> 
> And do I need to worry about crumpling up a bunch of newspapers inside the cooler and leaving them in there outside for a day or so to get rid of that new cooler plastic smell.
> 
> As that's what I did with my Klip-It container before putting my Spanish cedar trays in, seasoning them, and making my tupperdor.


Not if you're putting the whole tupperdore inside the cooler. The tupperdore should keep things sealed and your rH perfect, but the air inside the cooler shouldn't be getting into your tupperdore. Then again, getting rid of the plastic smell can't hurt anything either!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Didn't we already go over this extensively in your other thread?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

Got a 45L (48 quart) Coleman cooler and six of the Cryopak hard ice block thingies today.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf (Jun 25, 2016)

So I put 3 of the frozen ice block things in my cooler this morning and I checked them a few minutes ago.

I'm sitting right now between 74-75F but my hygro said I was at 59% humidity despite my using 65% Bovedas.

Should I be worried???


----------

